# 2 Klassen arbeiten am selben Objekt?



## Verjigorm (29. Apr 2007)

Ich habe da folgendes Problem:

Beim Projektstart (Tomcat) wird die Hauptklasse meines Projekts gestartet
Zudem starten 2 Servlets A und B

Die Servlets A+B sollen nun auf die Hauptklasse zugreifen (wenn sie per Browser angesprochen werden)
Nun könnte ich ja in jedem Servlet ein Objekt der Hauptklasse anlegen.
Aber dadurch folgt ja, dass jedes Servlet auf einem anderen Objekt der Hauptklasse arbeitet.
Wie schaff ich es denn, dass beide auf dem selben Objekt arbeiten? (welches Servlet zuerst vom Webbrowser angesprochen wird ist nvorher auch nicht festzulegen)

Ich blick das grade nicht so ganz.

Wie geht es anders/besser?

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## kleiner_held (29. Apr 2007)

Für solche Szenarien nutzt man üblicherweise den sogenannten Singleton-Designpattern.
siehe auch: Java ist auch eine Insel


----------



## Verjigorm (29. Apr 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh
vielen Dank, das kannte ich bisher noch garnicht!
Das klappt sogar


----------

